
Canada Got Better. The United States Got Trump - 42droids
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/07/i-moved-canada-during-pandemic/614569/
======
caryd
Fake news by people who have never been to Canada.

~~~
42droids
But is it really?

~~~
caryd
Likely.

~~~
42droids
The article was written by a Canadian citizen. I wonder...

